# Maxwell is sooooo needy!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maxwell*

I don't think Maxwell sounds unusual at all. I have had two Goldens and they follow me from room to room and I love it. I think Max and Mollie would be good company together and he might not pay as much attention to you when she comes.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Goldens, (especially males) have a very high need for the affection of the alpha in the pack (that's YOU). This is a blessing! You have a devoted companion who loves you unconditionally. Bad hair days, rainy days, whatever - he's there for you. 

It's not a sign of weakness in his part - enjoy him.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My 1 year old golden Holly is like that..but my 3 year old golden Misty is very independant...I love them both more than anything....but I love the way Holly wants to always be with me....


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I think girls in general are more independent, having never had a male. Penny is moderately needy. When she's awake, she keeps tabs on me pretty well but she will go outside and veg without me and she will go nap in another room. Sort of the best of both worlds because the rest of them time she's at my side.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds like normal golden  My boy Joey is the same way. Even if he is passed right out and i stand up to get something literally two feet away, Joey will be up on his feet ready to follow. I feel bad making him get up, but he does it to himself! haha sometimes I say stay just so he can relax, but even when i sit back down he gets up and comes to see me. Silly goldens


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldens*

Both my girl, Smooch, and my boy, Tucker, are velcro dogs and follow us everywhere.

For that matter, my male Samoyed, Tonka, follows us, too, but he will go off and lay by himself, whereas Tucker doesn't do that.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I also think at the 2 year old mark they even get more velcro. Brady is 4, and the older he gets the more attached he is. Often times, I will just send him to my husband "Go give Daddy a hug!" and that gets him away from me for a little break.

MacKenzie is not velcro, she is just about two, but when she wants her lovies, she is right in your face. She is just as content to be curled up next to Brady.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I haven't used the bathroom, taken a shower or moved about the house alone for almost 2 years! The only time I can sneak away is if someone else is home and eating. Then Hank is focused on them!!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you think his neediness impacts his welfare? IMO, a content golden should love to follow you around but not be in distress if you leave for a few minutes. If that's the case I would definitely want to work on it, for his sake.


----------



## SaBoyle (Apr 25, 2011)

Maxwell, my "Velcro Boy" - he is my best bud - thanks to everyone for all your great posts and feedback!!


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

Awww, he's gorgeous. Can't be that bad having him velcroed to you!


----------

